# one more tein question



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

basics vs ss: my research shows the only difference is adjustability, but that means that the basics don't have adj. dampening, just ride height, right? i really want the smoothest ride possible, so maybe i should go with the agx/gc setup. decisions. feedback please.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

then you probably shouldnt go for tein


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

are they super rough? i haven't heard anyone complain, but then again...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> are they super rough? i haven't heard anyone complain, but then again...


If you have really rough road in your area, you may want to reconsider putting springs with such (relatively) high rates on your car. This goes for all coilover kits with spring rates in the neighborhood of 300lbs/in, not just Teins. Going to an adjustable kit like ground controls isn't going to help, because no matter how you adjust them, dampers won't absorb shocks (which is why I refuse to call them "shock absorbers"). 

However, if the roads in your area are relatively smooth with few potholes, 336/280 springs on Tein dampers is very tolerable. It all depends on where you'll be driving and what the road surface is going to be like.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Get the Teins. The KYB/AGX setup can never be as smooth as the Tein setup because the Tein setup has shortened damper cases. I have the SS kit and when its set to the same damper setting as the Basic are stuck with(not a bad thing though), the ride is really nice even on some of the shit roads here in Vermont.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

:thumbup: i say go for some lovely Leda struts. You can build a good adjustable suspension set up for about the same price as teins out of Leda components. :fluffy: only an idiot wouldnt want 24 point adjustable bound,rebound and ride height adjustment. They might be to harsh for some people liking but Leda is a very well known make and are famed for quality


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

adjustability is good if you actually use it and know how to set it up right.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

If you're worried about the ride quality, I had the sportlines/front and prokit/rear with motivational fronts and GAB (before the AGX's came out) rear with motivational mounts and the ride is very good. Most people riding really didn't notice it was lowered.

I say, if ride quality is priority, then that's the setup to go with.

I have the tein SS setup now and it's (not bad but) noticably stiffer ride than my previous setup.

Jun


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

the fact that the tein basics are everything in need in one box is very appealing.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> the fact that the tein basics are everything in need in one box is very appealing.


Everything, that is, except the top mounts. 

But yeah. It is a great package.


----------

